# Any advice on breeding cherry barbs?



## kpkbfish420 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have 2 females and 1 male in a 20g community tank.The male seems interested in one of the females but she wants nothing to with him. He gets aggressive sometimes but doesnt seem to do any damage. Should i move them to a 10 gallon by themselves? How will i know when they actually lay eggs, can i see them? Any advice would be great thanks!


----------



## Dino (Dec 30, 2008)

Feed them heavily on live food for about a week.
Cover the bottom of the 10 with marbles or pebbles.
Lower the water level in the 10 to 3 inches.
Place the barbs in the 10 for 24 hours.
Remove the barbs.
You should see what looks like tiny needles with eyes in about a week.
Feed very finely ground flake food at this point.


----------



## kpkbfish420 (Jan 5, 2009)

Will snails eat the eggs? I'm sure the ghost shrimp will so I'll move them.


----------



## Dino (Dec 30, 2008)

The snails may eat the eggs during the three to five days they take to hatch.


----------



## kpkbfish420 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well they're definately spawning now. So can you grow infusoria with a pea instead of lettauce? Any other suggestions on what to feed the little guys? What about hard-boiled egg yolk? Also I don't have a sponge filter but I have lots of Java Moss will that be ok?


----------



## Dino (Dec 30, 2008)

The java moss would work out just fine.

Egg yoke works as well, though be sure to syphon off any uneatten amount.


----------

